# What are the good & the bad things about living in Dubai?



## category

I've been offered a job in Dubai that works out about 65k GBP in total.
I'm divorced but eventually would want a girl friend/new wife/family and know I can not cohabit. 
What are the top 10 good things and top 10 bad things about moving and living in Dubai?


----------



## mrbig

1 bad thing. The sprayers they have in the toilet, well these idiots dont know how to use them without spraying the entire freakin stall so the next person that goes in there has to go in with rubber boots and naked so your clothes dont get all wet.. lulz I get wierd looks everytime I have to do this...


----------



## Elphaba

I am not going to give you a top & bottom 10 (!!) but

Good things include: sunshine 350 days a year, beaches, mix of cultures, fantastic restaurants & hotels, great social life if you want it, close to many other countries, tax-free income (for most nationalities or at least tax breaks)

Bad things: driving, red tape, frustrations in getting many things done, alcohol is pricey, driving again, VERY hot in the middle of summer

And that's for starters. This is great place to be if you like the sun, have a good income, lots of patience and a good sense of humour (you'll need it).

-


----------



## Elphaba

mrbig said:


> 1 bad thing. The sprayers they have in the toilet, well these idiots dont know how to use them without spraying the entire freakin stall so the next person that goes in there has to go in with rubber boots and naked so your clothes dont get all wet.. lulz I get wierd looks everytime I have to do this...


That'll be the shataf, which I understand means snake. 

-


----------



## mrbig

well the snake users annoy me lol.


The good
cheap labor ie. maids/nanny
cultural exp
kids schooling
kids exp with diffrent cultures
visiting destinations that are close to uae
beaches
nice weather
ability to save a lot of money
there are tons more


----------



## Roy_Boy

I have been here 3 weeks and have quite a few bad things about Dubai already.

Oh, and chances of finding a girlfriend/wife here are slim to none. Most women here (western, that is) come as a couple/marriage. I have had to find out the hard way, in fact I know of a girl I see everyday that likes me (and I like her too) but she came here with her boyfriend of years, so you figure out the situation.


----------



## Elphaba

Roy_Boy said:


> I have been here 3 weeks and have quite a few bad things about Dubai already.
> 
> Oh, and chances of finding a girlfriend/wife here are slim to none. Most women here (western, that is) come as a couple/marriage. I have had to find out the hard way, in fact I know of a girl I see everyday that likes me (and I like her too) but she came here with her boyfriend of years, so you figure out the situation.


Nonsense. I know loads of single women.

-


----------



## Roy_Boy

Elphaba said:


> Nonsense. I know loads of single women.
> 
> -


Well, I must be hanging at the wrong places then. I have gone out 3 weekends already and all I meet are girls that are taken. I made friends with a guy that has been here 5 years (whom is also engaged) and he told me the same. Of course, I am talking about the ones with brain that are also good looking. I have lived in Madrid and London amongst other european cities and the amount of good looking single ladies is simply incredible.

The amount of single ladies coming to Dubai/UAE compared to, say, the UK is minute. And what's loads of single women to you? I can also say I have met "loads" of women in 3 weeks, for I have met quite a few. I certainly believe Dubai is not the place to go looking to meet that special lady, not at all, and that is what the original posters intends.

I am not trying to paint a bad picture but those are facts, at least for me. I am here to meet new people (both male and female) but if I were to try and get a girlfriend or find my future wife, Dubai would not be the place at all.


----------



## mrbig

Maybe they tell you they are taken to make you go away?
You didnt ask "how much" did you ? lol


----------



## Dubidubi

I found my fiancée here in town... So did a lot of my friends (girlfriends, wifes, etc ;-) ). Try some of the clubs frequented by female staff from a large local airline... lots of single women there... 

Good luck!


----------



## Roy_Boy

mrbig said:


> Maybe they tell you they are taken to make you go away?
> You didnt ask "how much" did you ? lol



Well maybe you are talking from experience?

I am not going to boast about my experiences, not my style, but I know the ones I asked were taken because their boyfriends were there.

I assume you are joking with the "how much". Sadly the internet is a difficult place to transmit irony but I will tell you to watch what you say to me buddy


----------



## Roy_Boy

Dubidubi said:


> I found my fiancée here in town... So did a lot of my friends (girlfriends, wifes, etc ;-) ). Try some of the clubs frequented by female staff from a large local airline... lots of single women there...
> 
> Good luck!



Actually, I made friends with a guy that works for Emirates. We clicked nicely and he has told me he'll be inviting me to the parties they organise, and as you said, he told me the place is full of air hostesses.

Regardless, I am not here to pick girls, I mainly am concerned with meeting people but seeing that the subject has cropped up, it seems as though these sort of parties is where you can meet single people of the opposite sex.


----------



## desres

Roy_Boy said:


> Well, I must be hanging at the wrong places then. I have gone out 3 weekends already and all I meet are girls that are taken. I made friends with a guy that has been here 5 years (whom is also engaged) and he told me the same. Of course, I am talking about the ones with brain that are also good looking. I have lived in Madrid and London amongst other european cities and the amount of good looking single ladies is simply incredible.
> 
> The amount of single ladies coming to Dubai/UAE compared to, say, the UK is minute. And what's loads of single women to you? I can also say I have met "loads" of women in 3 weeks, for I have met quite a few. I certainly believe Dubai is not the place to go looking to meet that special lady, not at all, and that is what the original posters intends.
> 
> I am not trying to paint a bad picture but those are facts, at least for me. I am here to meet new people (both male and female) but if I were to try and get a girlfriend or find my future wife, Dubai would not be the place at all.


_:cheer2: ... sounds like you have this place well sussed out already .. well done !
I have known quite a few ... lets say 'decent single guys here' that have said exactly the same as you 

Hey you want to try being a single female here .. 1 thing i wont miss is ....
How much for u ?? or are u free ?? { degenerates } if they had a brain they would be DANGEROUS :boxing:_


----------



## mrbig

Roy_Boy said:


> Well maybe you are talking from experience?
> 
> I am not going to boast about my experiences, not my style, but I know the ones I asked were taken because their boyfriends were there.
> 
> I assume you are joking with the "how much". Sadly the internet is a difficult place to transmit irony but I will tell you to watch what you say to me buddy



You won't last long here. lol


----------



## titirangi

wouldnt it be great to be able to create a list on here that everyone could add likes/dislikes to... maybe google wave or docs or something like that. Sure would be an interesting exercise.


----------



## M123

mrbig said:


> 1 bad thing. The sprayers they have in the toilet, well these idiots dont know how to use them without spraying the entire freakin stall so the next person that goes in there has to go in with rubber boots and naked so your clothes dont get all wet.. lulz I get wierd looks everytime I have to do this...


I am a huge advocate of the hose or bidet for cleaning oneself. I cannot fathom the idea of wiping instead of washing (barring an emergency situation without access to water). 

I also shared a similar viewpoint, as to how people seemingly cannot use the hose properly, until I realised the reason. People simply use the hose to 'wash' the toilet seat for hygiene reasons. Makes sense tbh, but obviously irritating when stepping into a puddle.


----------



## M123

Roy_Boy said:


> I have been here 3 weeks and have quite a few bad things about Dubai already.
> 
> Oh, and chances of finding a girlfriend/wife here are slim to none. Most women here (western, that is) come as a couple/marriage. I have had to find out the hard way, in fact I know of a girl I see everyday that likes me (and I like her too) but she came here with her boyfriend of years, so you figure out the situation.


A Spanish dude going to a Muslim country with a minority European expat population is not exactly going to find it fantastically easy to get a wife/gf.

I don't really think it's a fair criticism of dubai.


----------



## Elphaba

Roy_Boy said:


> Well, I must be hanging at the wrong places then. I have gone out 3 weekends already and all I meet are girls that are taken. I made friends with a guy that has been here 5 years (whom is also engaged) and he told me the same. Of course, I am talking about the ones with brain that are also good looking. I have lived in Madrid and London amongst other european cities and the amount of good looking single ladies is simply incredible.
> 
> The amount of single ladies coming to Dubai/UAE compared to, say, the UK is minute. And what's loads of single women to you? I can also say I have met "loads" of women in 3 weeks, for I have met quite a few. I certainly believe Dubai is not the place to go looking to meet that special lady, not at all, and that is what the original posters intends.
> 
> I am not trying to paint a bad picture but those are facts, at least for me. I am here to meet new people (both male and female) but if I were to try and get a girlfriend or find my future wife, Dubai would not be the place at all.



Might I suggest that having lived here for four years I might have a rather better idea of people here than someone who has been in Dubai three weeks?   Perhaps you are going to the wrong places? Whilst the overall population is skewed in favour of men, that is not the case with the 'middle class' expats with whom you would socialise. There really are lots of single women here.

=


----------



## Jynxgirl

Everyone I meet seems to echo the same thing, that there are not alot of female western single expats here. Its a reoccurring theme I keep hearing. 

Are there no dating websites here? Just for reference for those that are looking to date. I am not looking. Please dont pm me!


----------



## Elphaba

Jynxgirl said:


> Everyone I meet seems to echo the same thing, that there are not alot of female western single expats here. Its a reoccurring theme I keep hearing.
> 
> Are there no dating websites here? Just for reference for those that are looking to date. I am not looking. Please dont pm me!


There are slightly less than there are men, but there are still loads. I'd suggest that the guys hang around bars, but the women don't so much. If the blokes go to one of the ladies nights (usually Tuesdays - see time Out), they should be pleasantly surprised.

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> Everyone I meet seems to echo the same thing, that there are not alot of female western single expats here. Its a reoccurring theme I keep hearing.
> 
> Are there no dating websites here? Just for reference for those that are looking to date. I am not looking. Please dont pm me!


Dating sites are hareem under sharia law apparently - well the western ones are Shaadi etc. seem to be let through - but they are spouse making websites - that must be different!

And as for your other comment, no you're not looking - you're taken...


----------



## Free_Spirit

Roy Boy, are you kidding? You really came to Dubai looking for a girlfriend/wife? For girlfriend go back home to Ibizza ))) For wife, pray to God


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont think he came to Dubai looking for a girlfriend, but who doesnt want to date and see the opposite sex when they are single? Personally, good luck in meeting friends here and it turning into more! njoy what there is in Dubai, maybe you will luck upon someone sooner or later that you fit well with.


----------



## Wuuki

What a nice crowd of people you are :clap2:

I can't contribute to the topic personally since I am married (and I am even happy - shame on me) but my best friend moved to Dubai for 5 years before me and although he is not looking for girls day and night he has found some nice girl friends so far.

From the ones I've met, they are well educated and good looking. 

So, for a Spanish guy it shouldn't be a prob to start socializing


----------



## Gavtek

Roy_Boy said:


> Actually, I made friends with a guy that works for Emirates. We clicked nicely and he has told me he'll be inviting me to the parties they organise, and as you said, he told me the place is full of air hostesses.


If you need a wingman... :madgrin:


----------



## Vmoses

Love how this got devolved into yet another thread about finding ladies. Ladies aplenty in Dubai as long as you don't have many(any?) qualms. 

Most of the good and bad has been mentioned. But one thing I hate is deserving of its own category - roundabouts! I hate, hate, hate roundabouts. It just contributes to the traffic nightmare. Not to mention aiding in pedestrian deaths.


----------



## Gavtek

I think roundabouts are awesome, far better than sitting at a crossroads as each of the 4 exits waits its turn to get a green light for a minute or so. The problem is people who can't use them properly.


----------



## rsinner

Vmoses said:


> Love how this got devolved into yet another thread about finding ladies. Ladies aplenty in Dubai as long as you don't have many(any?) qualms.
> 
> Most of the good and bad has been mentioned. But one thing I hate is deserving of its own category - roundabouts! I hate, hate, hate roundabouts. It just contributes to the traffic nightmare. Not to mention aiding in pedestrian deaths.


Wai till you drive in Oman  Even the highways have roundabouts !!


----------



## Rod007

Dubidubi said:


> I found my fiancée here in town... So did a lot of my friends (girlfriends, wifes, etc ;-) ). Try some of the clubs frequented by female staff from a large local airline... lots of single women there...
> 
> Good luck!


I guess air-hostesses would make ideal wives:

"Darlin, can you do the washing-up and the ironing, I am late for my flight - oh, don't forget to feed the baby by the way.."  


*****


----------



## Elphaba

Gavtek said:


> I think roundabouts are awesome, far better than sitting at a crossroads as each of the 4 exits waits its turn to get a green light for a minute or so. The problem is people who can't use them properly.


100% agree. Roundabouts are a much more efficient way of filtering traffic, but too many people don't seem bright enough (or should that be polite enough?) to use them properly.

-


----------



## Elphaba

rsinner said:


> Wai till you drive in Oman  Even the highways have roundabouts !!


And the best decorated roundabouts too. 

-


----------



## M123

I'll tell you something I've found really bad, it's 'customer service' in the conventional sense if you have a problem with a retail purchase.

There is so much job pressure and accountability, and so little freedom for people to make autonomous decisions, it just means that people are like robots.

e.g. if you want a refund, or have a faulty item, or even a little discount for when you've been messed around. Nobody can make a decision and you'd have to go through about 3-4 different people to get anywhere.

Reminds me a little of the Indian call-centres, where 1st level support can do you no benefit and it takes hours of stress to get to higher management.


----------



## Melody

Vmoses said:


> ...
> Most of the good and bad has been mentioned. But one thing I hate is deserving of its own category - roundabouts! I hate, hate, hate roundabouts. It just contributes to the traffic nightmare. Not to mention aiding in pedestrian deaths.


haha  I can't agree more! I hate roundabouts with passion. The worst part is my European friends make fun of me that I drive like a 'canadian' (with a special tone). They don't believe me that there are no roundabouts there, and people actually slow down for pedestriants.

Not that I'm complaining about Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl

The roadways are nice, smooth, and well cared for. Driving here isnt too bad I dont think. I do find some of the round abouts are nice, to not have to sit at a light when here is not alot of traffic. It truly speeds up the smaller areas. Now the more congested areas are a nightmare, but soon you learn to avoid those as much as possible. 


Good - Weather during the winter is nice for those coming from a cold climate, if you like shopping, you will like this place - malls galore, there is beach access, diverse populations to interact with, and of course, the reason most of us are here, the expat salaries are not too shabby...


----------



## zeez

To my spanish amigo, once you stop thinking about finding the perfect lady you will find her.
I always find nice people in mina al seyahi around baristi area.

Hint to someone 

Anyways cant talk much the internet connection offshore sucks, time to dive


----------



## StephenM

*Living in dubai*

Hey,

I'm from UK and have been here for a year now, two of my friends visited a couple of weeks ago and they thought wow this place is great, over dinner with 10 people they asked for what the downside's of Dubai life were.

To be honest we could only come up with 3 between 10 of us.

1. too hot in summer at times, your life in the hottest summer days seems to be from air con at home to air con in car to air con in office to air con in mall/restaurant/bar to air con in home and around you go.

2. Driving can be very scary at times, especially if you are surrounded by taxi drivers you never know which way they are going to go.

3. Customer service is non existent and if you have an issue it can take ages to get things done because of the amount of red tape.

One problem there used to be was very high rent, but this has got much better.

That is all we come up with, I'm single get paid about 45k GPB, I've also managed to save up 12K in a year.

As for girls, I aint looking but plenty of my single friends are single and seem to have no problems finding relationships, although some dont work, some do


----------



## Vmoses

Melody said:


> haha  I can't agree more! I hate roundabouts with passion. The worst part is my European friends make fun of me that I drive like a 'canadian' (with a special tone). They don't believe me that there are no roundabouts there, and people actually slow down for pedestriants.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining about Dubai


Tell me about it! The problem is having a roundabout when you have 3 lanes of traffic each converging on a roundabout from 4 different directions. That's just dumb. Add to that how badly people drive here. And then try being a pedestrian if all the traffic management is via a roundabout. It just keeps funnelling traffic straight through giving a pedestrian no time to try to cross a street.

A roundabout is ok in a place with little traffic, sane drivers and a system that allows a pedestrian to cross a street without fear of death.


----------



## WannaGetOut

what about good ethnic food other than middle eastern food?? Can you find good authentic food from other parts of the world, i.e. french, italian, thai etc? I'm just wondering since I have never lived in Dubai, just visited a couple of times.


----------



## Jynxgirl

They bring 'authentic' chefs in but expect to pay.

Not alot of mom and pop shops where you can go get a plate of food for what would be equivalent to under 50 durhams of authentic mexican, korean, german, thai, dominican, chinese, brazillian, puerto rican, japanese, etc that you find all over in the states. If there are mom and pop shops I havent found them  

Gosh I miss all those different types of foods... I am hungry now


----------



## Roy_Boy

Elphaba said:


> Might I suggest that having lived here for four years I might have a rather better idea of people here than someone who has been in Dubai three weeks?
> 
> =


That's funny lass. I tell you what, I have met people here that have been living for up to 10 years and I have been told the same. I have only been 3 weeks (actually more like almost 4, uh oh) and I network fairly rapidly. I made friends with an aussie girl that has lived here 10 years (that's right, 10) and she told me single girls are hard to come by unless you know the right places. A muslim country is not the best place to find single expat women. My initial post was targeted at the thread poster since he emphasised on meeting a long term girlfriend/wife. The single male/single women ratio is skewed in this country, I am not syaing this, I am being told this by people who have lived longer than you here.

Not only so but having gone out four weekends in a row, both nightclubs and big house parties, has given me a glimpse of the dating dynamic in this city. I rather take the word of people who have lived here longer than you and whom I know in person and pass on that information. It is not my intention to offend anyone but it seems as though you may feel so.


----------



## Roy_Boy

desres said:


> _:cheer2: ... sounds like you have this place well sussed out already .. well done !
> I have known quite a few ... lets say 'decent single guys here' that have said exactly the same as you
> 
> Hey you want to try being a single female here .. 1 thing i wont miss is ....
> How much for u ?? or are u free ?? { degenerates } if they had a brain they would be DANGEROUS :boxing:_


Well this sort of echoes wat I am saying. If a single girl is told all this sort of rubbish how do you expect to find them in a normal setting.


----------



## mogyc

Roy_Boy said:


> That's funny lass. I tell you what, I have met people here that have been living for up to 10 years and I have been told the same. I have only been 3 weeks (actually more like almost 4, uh oh) and I network fairly rapidly. I made friends with an aussie girl that has lived here 10 years (that's right, 10) and she told me single girls are hard to come by unless you know the right places. A muslim country is not the best place to find single expat women. My initial post was targeted at the thread poster since he emphasised on meeting a long term girlfriend/wife. The single male/single women ratio is skewed in this country, I am not syaing this, I am being told this by people who have lived longer than you here.
> 
> Not only so but having gone out four weekends in a row, both nightclubs and big house parties, has given me a glimpse of the dating dynamic in this city. I rather take the word of people who have lived here longer than you and whom I know in person and pass on that information. It is not my intention to offend anyone but it seems as though you may feel so.


hey buddy while I have only been here 2 years I can tell you from many of my friends expeirences (not me I'm married) that if you go to Barasti there is a plethora of single ladies all coralled into small groups....basically the word from the lads is if you can't find a single lady there then you are better of going to play for the other side, shop in the other aisle if you get my meaning. 

And if you're completely stuck head of to the York , might cost you a bit more but the outcome is guaranteed


----------



## Roy_Boy

Gavtek said:


> If you need a wingman... :madgrin:


That's the spirit. I am heading off to meet the spanish youngins' community this weekend so I am not sure I will be hitting one of those parties. Regardless, if we coincide at one of the forum's meet ups, I'll let you know.


----------



## Roy_Boy

mrbig said:


> You won't last long here. lol


That's ok mate, I love challenges.


----------



## Roy_Boy

mogyc said:


> hey buddy while I have only been here 2 years I can tell you from many of my friends expeirences (not me I'm married) that if you go to Barasti there is a plethora of single ladies all coralled into small groups....basically the word from the lads is if you can't find a single lady there then you are better of going to play for the other side, shop in the other aisle if you get my meaning.
> 
> And if you're completely stuck head of to the York , might cost you a bit more but the outcome is guaranteed


Cool mate, suggestion appreciated. Thread poster, jot that down, so you don't waste your time going to one of the many conventional pubs/bars in Dubai.


----------



## mrbig

Roy Boy - lol, you have proved my point! you're not going to last long here.


----------



## Free_Spirit

Royboy, the luck to meet "your" person has nothing to do with muslim country. I came to Dubai single lady when I was 25 and met my future husband on the 2nd day being in this country. Now we have a baby. + he is muslim, i am christian. It's your intention that counts. If you are looking for night stand, you will find a lot here as well, but then don't complain that you can't find a wife. Either look for one or for the other.


----------



## buddyab

i don't know why all single people want to find girl/guys all time this in it 
go and corroborate your self in work - the time here to approve your self


----------



## mrbig

buddyab said:


> i don't know why all single people want to find girl/guys all time this in it
> go and corroborate your self in work - the time here to approve your self


Because it sucks to be lonely???


----------



## Elphaba

mrbig said:


> Because it sucks to be lonely???


It sounds as if the OP doesn't want people the make friends. Very strange. 

-


----------



## Rod007

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Royboy, the luck to meet "your" person has nothing to do with muslim country. I came to Dubai single lady when I was 25 and met my future husband on the 2nd day being in this country. Now we have a baby. + he is muslim, i am christian. It's your intention that counts. If you are looking for night stand, you will find a lot here as well, but then don't complain that you can't find a wife. Either look for one or for the other.



Please, tell us what happened on the third day?


****


----------



## sdh080

I've been here 2 years and never had any problem meeting single girls, I met my future wife here.


----------



## Rod007

mrbig said:


> Because it sucks to be lonely???



Speak for yourself 

****


----------



## indigora

"...and you always get everything that you want, only when you don't want it anymore." 

I think the hormone crowd should make their own threads about loneliness and their advanced abilities to observe the herds and classify the speci(wo)mens. I see these guys everywhere I go, and they are so spun trying to meet someone that they emit smells and vibrations that repell the living being they are trying to corral. Even after consultation, they just don't get it. 

Cool your jets, boiz. Make yourself available, because just maybe, and I think I'm right about this, a really nice person will find you. Even if the numbers were stacked against you as you say (I disagree entirely, but what do I know?), love happens.

And don't tell me you can't find someone to sleep with? Geez...

As well, it seems that it is the only sound and idea that comes out of your brain. Is there nothing else that you can think of or share with the general public. Should you find this person you are looking for, what is to keep her, since you know nothing else of life, except for your ability to hunt and classify. 

What is good in Dubai -- everything, even the roundabouts, the driving, and the pretentious nobs investigating my wardrobe and luggage. What is bad -- too much surface level stuff and people. Money and financial freedom can be a good thing, but the rules here prevent a real music scene and there is no underground culture despite a constant sea of prostitution in my face everywhere I go. Can't have everything, so thank Allah for long and plentiful vacations.


----------



## mrbig

Indigora, you should be the love Doctor of expatforum. lol
I love the "sea of prostitution" part. lol so eloquent.


----------



## Free_Spirit

Rod007 said:


> Please, tell us what happened on the third day?
> 
> 
> ****


We got 10 kids ))))))))))) lol


----------



## Jynxgirl

I have no problem meeting single men...  They are flippin everywhere and no way to avoid them.


----------



## SBP

Jynxgirl said:


> I have no problem meeting single men...  They are flippin everywhere and no way to avoid them.


That's cos you stare at them :tongue1:


----------



## Jynxgirl

I am working on my staring... I am getting better at it!


----------



## SBP

mrbig said:


> Roy Boy - lol, you have proved my point! you're not going to last long here.


Stamina is over-rated :tongue1:


----------



## SBP

mrbig said:


> Because it sucks to be lonely???


You must be very bendy if you can :eyebrows:


----------



## mobe

Good
Countless!

Bad
Traffic and Transportation


----------



## mrbig

SBP said:


> You must be very bendy if you can :eyebrows:


I have to many that would service Richard Cranium to have to do it myself. lulz


----------



## ExPatrick

Have you taken a good look at Emirates hostesses? Nothing to be impressed about IMHO



Roy_Boy said:


> Actually, I made friends with a guy that works for Emirates. We clicked nicely and he has told me he'll be inviting me to the parties they organise, and as you said, he told me the place is full of air hostesses.


----------



## mrbig

ExPatrick said:


> Have you taken a good look at Emirates hostesses? Nothing to be impressed about IMHO


yeah, they all have pointy elbows..


----------



## chunkykitty

Big you mean pointy elbows which r from chest? )))


----------



## mrbig

chunkykitty, I dont look at hooters first. I usually look at thier eyes first, you can tell a lot by looking in someones eyes. Then I look at how tall or short a person is, I love shorties. Other than that everything else is a plus.


----------



## chunkykitty

thats reminds me of LITTLE BRITAIN, the comedy. LOOK IN MY EYES< KEEP LOOKING IN MY EYES


----------



## trillian001

ok ! this is a laugh! been here over 2 years and the men are either 28 years old or liars! that is married pretending to be single ~ and I've had my fill of them. 
Where are all the intelligent nice tall hunky chunky real men in Dubai that you are all talking about!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Love the hunky chunky men comment...


----------



## marc

I heard all the chunky's moved to Qatar?


----------



## mrbig

marc said:


> I heard all the chunky's moved to Qatar?


nahhh, I'm still in Dubai bro.. :eyebrows:


----------



## trillian001

....i rest my case....


----------



## mrbig

trillian001 said:


> ....i rest my case....


I'm sorry what was your case? 

:confused2:


----------



## trillian001

mrbig said:


> I'm sorry what was your case?
> 
> :confused2:


nut! 
best to recluse in dubai ~ find the hunky chunks back home and pick up air miles!


----------

